# Soooo, 1st Gear at about 55-60, bad..no?



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay, please don't bash on me too bad but I just want some new opinions. Alright, to start, I'm not a novice driver by any means, infact I've done some road racing and autocross, not to mention plenty of spirited driving through the Blue Ridge Mountains. I was getting on the interstate the other day and went through 1st and hit 2nd pretty good, and went to shift to 3rd, but right as I did my car hit a hard transition in the road surface and jarred me hard enough at just the right friggin time that I hit it into 1st. It went in long enough that it slid the backside sideways and I know you're cringing right now just imagining the sound of this stupid incident. Anyways, I've been driving it since then, and I haven't noticed any unusual noises or erratic idle or whatnot. It's not missing or stumbling. But I feel that my power level, atleast my torque, has diminished. I popped the valve covers off and checked all the rockers, none wered cracked that I could tell. I didn't check the pushrods just simply because I haven't researched the torque and any special procedures with that process. (BTW, I'm new to the LS2, is the lash adjustable with the stock rockers??) I know how to adjust valve lash all day long, but i couldn't for the life of me, figure out how to do it on the LS2 if at all possible. Anyhow I replaced the plugs, just because they needed it, but it still has the original wires which I found some carbon tracking on. And the only other thing I found was one rocker on the passenger side, very front one, that was cocked slightly to the side (not parallel with its twin rocker beside it). I'll be posting pictures soon. I removed this rocker just to check, and it looks like it's been like that for quite a while, just solely based on the wear pattern on the tip of the rocker. Could this just be a defect in the casting?? The pushrod was not bent, and I could turn the rocker where it was straight, but as soon as I tightened it down, it turned right back to where it was! This is the only thing I could find wrong and I just don't understand it. Could it possibly be the clutch?? I'm just throwing out ideas. It doesn't seem different, but it could be slipping I suppose, under full power. Any ideas are welcome, I just need to figure out if I should check anything else, or if it's all in my head and I just THINK it's not performing as well 'cause I was a doofus. :confused (


----------



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm. 3rd. to 1st. can cause all kinds of strange damage in some cars. Could also be in your head, these cars are pretty tough based on what I have put my Goat through. Will the GTO let you go from 3rd to 1st (?), I have never tried that & never will. Maybe you just need to step away for a while. Give her a run in the morning and report back...I suspect you will be OK Based on what you have wrote I :cheers:cheersthink you will be just fine...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've had standards from teen years to 50 and made alot of dumb shifts-especially on Motorcycles. I have never caused any damage to rockers, rods or clutches for the brief moments of mis-shift insanities. 

Step away for a few as PDQ suggested, then evaluate again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate it when you down shift when your supposed to be up shifting. 
The only thing worse I think is doing what a buddy of mine did when he was showing me how he does his awesome Brodie u-turns and shifted into reverse at about 60mph, instead of a u-turn we just ended up picking up tanny parts out of the road for about 10 minutes. :rofl:


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

my powerglide has seen reverse at about 35mph forwards for a fraction of a second.  It killed the engine and locked up the tires but it started right back up, and still shifts gloriously. Nothing broke.

DrivenPerformance, you don't have a CEL do you? Its seems like you've checked it over pretty solidly, I wouldn't worry too bad. Do you know how many RPM it wound to?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I did the exact same thing in my 02 C5 Z06. Almost the exact same thing except that I was closer to 65. Scared the wee out of me, especially when the rear started to pitch sideways. All told I was in gear for about a half of a second to 1 second tops. 

It didn't do any damage and several guys on the Corvette forum had done the same thing. As long as you don't hear any strange noises, I wouldn't sweat it. These LSx engines are set up from the factory so that you break a valve spring before the rest of the motor hs problems. If you opened up the valve covers and every thing seemed fine, I'd guess you, like myself and a bunch of others got lucky.


----------



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

I appreciate it guys, I really it it was all in my head. I don't have a CEL on so I think it's cool. And I believe it wound to about 8, but i wasn't really watching the tach, i was making sure i was countersteering cause it kicked me to about a 40 degree angle, so there was a bit of a pucker factor haha. But ya I do believe the old girl is all good, again I appreciate it.:cheers


----------

